# Sticky  Ours used parts grading system-please read.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all

thanks to the valued input from forum members we are now offering all our parts with a grading system.

Naturally the benefits of this are massive, you get exactly what you order

1-for spares/repairs
2-fair-showing signs of age/mileage
3-good clean order with average defects relating to age/mileage
4-very good-with minimal marking/wear
5- Excellent/New -no visible marks/wear

All of our parts now come pre-cleaned and packaged.

If you are looking for an item feel free to call us with your request and grade item required. If it isnt as described simply return it to us for a full refund.


----------

